# floaty bits in water



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

My water is doing great, everything is right on target, but there are these little white particles floating in the water. Not sure what it is or how to get rid of it. I have cleaned the filter out and everything yet, there are these bits floating in the water. they are small, like the size of sand granules. The fish don't seem to mind, they aren't sick or anything, actually they have been happy for a while *fingers crossed*


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You've got me. Are you rinsing your filter media before putting it in your filter? Could be particulates from "dusty" filter media, especially bio-media or filter floss.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

See I thought it might be the bio media, but I rinsed it out well before adding it to the AC. I took it out to see if it clears up, if it does then its the bio media. This stuff is settling on all the plans and the walls of the tank :/ doesn't look nice. Fish seem to be happy though lol


----------



## Suenell (Mar 26, 2011)

Is it possibly very dry sand that may need time to get wet to sink to bottom?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can also try using some very fine floss in the filter to catch the smaller particles.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

OH thats a great idea susan!! I have some too


----------

